# some pics of my tank



## phatcav1999 (Jun 30, 2006)

sorry so many pics, but i have plenty more


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool! Nice tank! That elegance coral looks sweet, Th fish dont look too shabby as well.
How long have you been in the hobby?


----------



## phatcav1999 (Jun 30, 2006)

thanks about a year


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

cool


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i like your rockwork a lot. How about some more info about your setup...lights, skimmer, etc. Some great looking fish, nice setup.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

are you using a bubbler in your tank? if so that's original. can't say i've ever seen a salt tank use a bubbler in the display. nice clams!


----------



## phatcav1999 (Jun 30, 2006)

ya i was using bubblers, but i just turned them off, and only using them when the power goes out, i just put them on battery pumps, my set us is coral life power compacts, coral life super skimmer, and the pump is a rena xp2 canister filter, a uv steralizer, and 2 seio reio 820 power heads, with 100lbs of rock, about 50 snails, and alot of crabs, then what you see in pics


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cool. what type of crabs do you have in your tank.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

nice firefish bro.

CK


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

oooh nice


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

nice fish man


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice setup


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

man thats a beatiful tank, and I love your maroon clown


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

phatcav1999 said:


> sorry so many pics, but i have plenty more


what type of zoanthid is that in the fourth pic down under the yellow tang? i've got some growing out of some of my liverock and have been wondering what it is...


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 8, 2006)

nice looking tank and fish


----------

